# Prijon Hercules



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Nick, thanks for posting that. I have been real eager to see the Hercules. I was talking about it with Steve and Landis out at Wildwasser a few weeks ago and they were just about to get it in, but they onley had it there for a day and I missed seeing it.

I have always wanted a Prijon for there legendary duarability, but the designs never felt quite right for me personally. THis one looks like it has a lot of potential; I cant wait to test one out.

Is the boat back in Boulder yet? Might be enough to get me to blow off a weekend ski day to go hit the pool.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2006)

Dave,

They mailed the boat up to meet us in Hood River then we boated it and dropped it off at Next Adventure in Portland Oregon. Soo I am not sure if they have gotten another container in yet or not.

Did not take a picture of the hull in the front, sorry about that but it has a similar amount of rocker and keel in the fron to that Creeker 225.

Lets do some boating this year!

Nick


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Hey Nick-

You know how I know you're gay? You keep trying to sell Paddler advertising space to Manny's Leather Emporium in Modesto. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2006)

Do you know how I found out you are gay? When you bent over with those sweet ass less chaps, I noticed you in the Leather Emporium from accross the way. Was it Modesto that I met you first or that sun bathing center in San Luis Ptosi Mexico? Maybe it was the bubbling hot spring tub?

Alright boys. I am sure all you haters out there are ready to take a cheap shot like Josh. Bring the Ruckus! Thought you might want to know about a new boat.


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

You know I how I know you're gay? I think the hint was when you were offering "services" in the Trashey Bar baño in Valles for 100 pesos.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2006)

Wow,

Thanks for bringing back the old "Gay" acusation. I thought that went out of style with Knickerbockers and mustaches? 

I did drink a lot of Corona at that bar and seem to remember everything clearly. It was you that suggested giving the lady we met a dinner a ride back to the Barios right? Arn't you about to get married? Does your future babies' momma know about that?

Shit talking is not my specialty Josh, it is kayaking and c-1ing. Got any good down on your knees jokes to go along with that.

Since Gay Marriage is not almost a libral friendly topic nowadays and I am not gay (that I know of at this point in my life), can we drop this shit Josh.

Email me if you would like to go kayaking this spring you tall ass honky.


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Ahh, I'm just funnin'.  

Good write-up; that boat looks great, actually. If I break my Nomad I'll be down to try it. 

I am so jonsing for a paddling trip - I have to get back on the Mexico rotation. Six+ months without paddling hurts, even with great skiing. I'll be coming up sometime in March to burn a couple of days on my Steamboat 5Pack, so I'll expect to see you on the Hill. Probably mid-March, by the looks of it.


----------



## cw (Oct 21, 2003)

Looks like a sweet boat! Will have to demo soon!

But Nick, Do you know how I know your gay? 

Cause you didn't come all the way from Colorado to go Right!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2006)

Make is a good old SLP creeking turned powder reunion! Bring up the ladies, we'll go party, eat a the resaurant I work in on the side, and hit up the hot springs!

Do it on like Sunday September 20th and 21st cause I think Seth Warren will be here showing Tweaking the Nose of Terror and one of the other new flicks too.

Should be a good time.

Shoulda gone right.

NH


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2006)

nick, nice write-up. looks like it could make a nice c-1 too.
anyways isn't it about time to go home and see your mom,stopping by here on the way. i'll take you down a river that its allright to Go Left.  lets take it back to old school style and both c-1 that [email protected]#h!!

cheers,
shagg


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2006)

Shagg,

Great to hear from you. How about a buy a new Jefe, new Hercules, and C-1 out my old Jefe? That would be something!

I am working on a new convert any boat system with NSI (North Shore, Inc. ) which should rock the house. Still need some welded hip pads though.

I will have to make a pilgrimage back to my roots, see the fam, and fire up the monkey in a C-1!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 25, 2005)

hinds you broken any trailers lately??
foley


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2006)

Yep,

I have not had any trailer issues lately but I did smash your mothers rear end!

Foley I think you meant to chide Nick Wigston for breaking trailers over in Glenwood, not me. 

Just saw Joe Blair at Winter OR this past month, there was Zebe and Foley wedding stories flying!


----------

